# Orange Or Yellow



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

I know the usual advice will be.......get the one you like best but i like both equally(the SKX781K1 and the SKA367P1).

What are the relative pro's and cons of automatic(self winding mechanical?) and kinetic(self charging?)

Cheers....Biggles


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

biggles said:


> I know the usual advice will be.......get the one you like best but i like both equally(the SKX781K1 and the SKA367P1).
> 
> What are the relative pro's and cons of automatic(self winding mechanical?) and kinetic(self charging?)
> 
> Cheers....Biggles


I'm in this boat too.

I got the Orange Monster - and am on the lookout for a yellow diver


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

I actually like the

SKx367 or SKx 385

and would like to know the merits / drawbacks of the two and how they compare (again one kinetic and one auto)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the problem with auto's is if you dont wear consistantly you have to set everything unless you keep them wound whereas i cant coment on kinetics because i havent had one yet but personally i think you have to own a monster at least once .

jason.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

my only jip with the kinetics is the sales schpeel about never needing a battery.

ok call it what you will, as far as i am concerned a cell is a battery. and the "cell" needs to be replaced every 6 to 8 years.

did the older ones use a cap? anyway, one or two pick up and go watches are always nice to have, i suppose.

not that its a big deal as cells are about a tenner each, but fitting aint cheap if you dont want to do it yourself.

it is pretty easy though. i reckon there are lots of cheap kinetics on the bay that just need a new cell and the10 minutes to fit it.

mind you i will have the same issue with my two solar watches. but then these are both beaters so i doubt i will bother when they go.

i have no problem keeping mechs wound as i have so few. although watches I cant wind manually are less attractive to me now.

often dont bother with the seiko as the horrid day and date windows are modded out. so its just a time set and spin start.

the arbutus has that little button for advancing the date without all that 10 to 2 faff (mind you quick set would be nicer).

des


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> personally i think you have to own a monster at least once .
> 
> jason.


i can tick that box.. in an orange pen LOL


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

I pick my yellow kinmetic up from the post office today, its going to be my day to day watch with the Omega being saved for dressier (less drunk and likeley to damage/lose !!!) occassions.


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

biggles said:


>


 :thumbsup: i like those and it might be on my list too...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Excellent choice, my two say hello.

They are superb watches, perfect size and weight


----------



## ledgie (Aug 26, 2008)

biggles said:


> I pick my yellow kinmetic up from the post office today, its going to be my day to day watch with the Omega being saved for dressier (less drunk and likeley to damage/lose !!!) occassions.


Looks good! I'm going for the yellow automatic option and am currently on the look out for a SKXA35.


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

do you mind my asking from where you got it ? new or used....

cheers

17b


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Do kinetics second hands sweep ?

or move in second increments like quartz's ?


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

17bex said:


> do you mind my asking from where you got it ? new or used....
> 
> cheers
> 
> 17b


No probs Ebay Â£139.99 plus Â£6.75 postage and i had it next day...well pleased with it

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Jewellery-House-UK-LTD


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

thats where i saw it,, was watching one


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Great choice, the yellow one is my favourite...


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

ledgie said:


> biggles said:
> 
> 
> > I pick my yellow kinmetic up from the post office today, its going to be my day to day watch with the Omega being saved for dressier (less drunk and likeley to damage/lose !!!) occassions.
> ...


Thats nice,I will have to add one to my list of wants!


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

sjb said:


> ledgie said:
> 
> 
> > biggles said:
> ...


on my xmas list


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

biggles said:


> I know the usual advice will be.......get the one you like best but i like both equally(the SKX781K1 and the SKA367P1).
> 
> What are the relative pro's and cons of automatic(self winding mechanical?) and kinetic(self charging?)
> 
> Cheers....Biggles


Go for an automatic everytime, it has more soul.

Rob


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

For me is better the orange one.


----------

